# No satellite nor bluetooth for 645



## 2manycars (Aug 16, 2004)

BMW just confirmed that there are no plans to integrate Satellite or bluetooth in the 2004 or 2005 645 cars. I am really annoyed since I was told it woul dbe an option. I also found out there is no way to add an XM unit to the car because of the fiber optic antenna.

Isn't technology great? Especially when it is well thought out and tested-NOT.

I sure hope this is not a repeat of my 02 745 experience!


----------



## RONAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*bluetooth*

The whole German auto industry has blown it. 
I have a 2003 Sl 500- no bluetooth/satellite
- a 2004 645 CI - same thing
-a 2004 VW Touareg- same thing PLUS no integrated phone option of any kind- they have disabled it for NA.

Add to that a disastrous set of user interfaces for Nav and other items on all three cars and the conclusion is that in five years I will be driving something from Japan.....


----------



## Not_Applicable (Aug 1, 2004)

Eh?

My 645 has bluetooth. Where did you read that bunk from?


----------



## RONAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*bluetooth*

I have a letter from BMW Canada confirming that no bluetooth or satellite are available. I work for a telecommunications carrier and had the car checked out. No bluetooth. Car was delivered in 4/04.


----------



## Not_Applicable (Aug 1, 2004)

I have a 2005 645ci and it has bluetooth...

Perhaps BMW in the US and Canada do not offer bluetooth.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

I would be surprised if this were true as the 6-series is all about the bling. Why build a Blingmobile if it can't have all the latest bling accessories?


----------



## RONAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*Bluetooth /satellite*

As I recall BMW USA offered a prewiring option for Sirius Satellite radio which could only be done at the factory; if not factory equipped no retrofit for Sirius is available. I am not sure if the actual radio is yet available. This was not offered at all in Canada. As for bluetooth, I do not think it is available in either country as yet.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

RONAN said:


> The whole German auto industry has blown it.
> I have a 2003 Sl 500- no bluetooth/satellite
> - a 2004 645 CI - same thing
> -a 2004 VW Touareg- same thing PLUS no integrated phone option of any kind- they have disabled it for NA.


Then it's US importers who have blown it. Just because these options are not available where you are doesn't mean they're not available at all. Has it not it been clearly demonstrated by now that US importers like to keep the option count to a minimum to guarantee those nice, low prices you get to pay for the rest of the automobile?


----------



## Not_Applicable (Aug 1, 2004)

andy_thomas said:


> Then it's US importers who have blown it. Just because these options are not available where you are doesn't mean they're not available at all. Has it not it been clearly demonstrated by now that US importers like to keep the option count to a minimum to guarantee those nice, low prices you get to pay for the rest of the automobile?


I agree. The US version doesn't even have the white out headlights. Also, even though it's not available yet, I think they're not going to bring HUD when it arrives. I don't understand these American importers.


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

Not_Applicable said:


> I agree. The US version doesn't even have the white out headlights. Also, even though it's not available yet, I think they're not going to bring HUD when it arrives. I don't understand these American importers.


The all-white headlights are not DOT compliant. There is a law in the US that says that all cars must have an amber reflector (not an active light, necessarily) at each front corner. There's really nothing the BMWNA and BMWAG can do about that.

Why would BMWNA not offer the HUD in the 6er when (if) it becomes available? They already offer it in the 5er (I know; I have one, and it's awesome). I read somewhere that the HUD isn't available in the 6er yet because the rake of the windscreen presents significant challenges to the projection of a clear image. I can't imagine that BMWNA would not offer something like that. I can understand BMWNA not offering cloth seats as they perceive that cloth interiors don't befit the image of BMW in the USA, but the HUD is an obvious value-add option that only enhances their perceived image as a premier manufacturer.

-MrB


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

Not_Applicable said:


> I agree. The US version doesn't even have the white out headlights. Also, even though it's not available yet, I think they're not going to bring HUD when it arrives. I don't understand these American importers.


Well, they are playing with hot price hikes given the relative weakness of the greenback. One way to keep prices down is to limit options; if the importer wants to offer its customers greater flexibility, it loses purchasing power with the factory. Bearing in mind the forex and the recent discussions about BMWNA's currency hedging, BMW NA would see it sales plummet if it has to start charging "real" money for cars and options. $90k for a bog-stock 645Ci, anyone?

The grass is always greener; personally, I don't really need an options list 40 or 50 items long. All it does is illustrate how poorly equipped the car is in the first place. I would happily waive at least half the options if I could buy BMWs at closer to US prices (and it's not like BMW GB doesn't have any clout at all - despite the RHD hamstringing, it's the second-biggest export market).


----------



## 2manycars (Aug 16, 2004)

*Not bunk, fact*

The "bunk" is from BMW NA. A response to my email regarding the subject. The same thing was confirmed to me on the telephone with their customer service department. I also have a 645 cab., which has no bluetooth.

I am in the Us and my car has the SOS system as do (to my knowledge) all US cars. I know I have read that some 5 series cars with the SOS system can not have bluetooth added to them either. Are you in the US, and does your car have bluetooth?



Not_Applicable said:


> Eh?
> 
> My 645 has bluetooth. Where did you read that bunk from?


----------



## 2manycars (Aug 16, 2004)

*USA cars*

I think you have it right. From what you have all said, the US cars do not have either option available. For the life of me I can not figure out why they can do it elsewhere but not here. I also wanted the HUD and couldn't get that either. Other than these rather minor annoyances, the car drives and handles quite well for a touring car.


----------



## Not_Applicable (Aug 1, 2004)

To answer your question 2manycars: No, I'm in Kuwait and my car has bluetooth.

_but the HUD is an obvious value-add option that only enhances their perceived image as a premier manufacturer._

Although I agree with you to a certain extent, I do believe that BMWNA are trying to provide a cheaper price for their cars. Keep in mind that HUD is an expensive option and although BMW claims it works well, it is still marred with technical problems that BMWNA are not willing to undertake. Also, don't forget how long BMW have been working to get this thing up and running on the 6er. No wonder why it's such a complicated process. That gaurantees how expensive this piece of technology will be.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

2manycars said:


> For the life of me I can not figure out why they can do it elsewhere but not here.


I have answered the question - at least in part - right here in this thread:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=860575&postcount=11


----------



## hormazd (Aug 18, 2004)

I am not sure why HUD is not available of US 6 series. It is available on the 5 and I would think its independent of other radio based technology so there should be no technical issue.

The apparent issue with Bluetooth is that until 09/04 production they hadn't figured out how to make it compatible with ASSIST. Now that they have I sincerely hope they provide us with a retrofit.

BTW. HUD is not that technical an advancement, (atleast not for a company like BMW AG) I first saw this on a 1998 Pontiac GrandAm.


----------



## rtazbaz (Jul 16, 2004)

Are the 2005 BMW 645Ci out already? Does anyone know what are the main differences between the 2004 and 2005 models?


----------



## Not_Applicable (Aug 1, 2004)

2005 model changes:

PDC is now standard.
Active Steering is a stand alone option
Bluetooth is now available.

I think these are main changes.


----------



## tenisujin (Sep 3, 2004)

*Are the 2005 645 out in the US?*



Not_Applicable said:


> 2005 model changes:
> 
> PDC is now standard.
> Active Steering is a stand alone option
> ...


I just purchased my 2004 645 this week because i was told that the 2005 would not be out until Dec-Jan. Do you know if the 2005 already selling in the US?

thanks


----------



## captana (Aug 13, 2004)

*2005 is out already*

I'm not sure about the US but 2005 models are already out in the middle east, they usually realese it in july/august.


----------



## nycexec212 (Sep 5, 2004)

I ordered an 05 and it is coming in august [/SIZE ] i ordered the sat radio option it is $595 there was no listing for bluetooth but i thought it was standard


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

nycexec212 said:


> I ordered an 05 and it is coming in august [/SIZE ] i ordered the sat radio option it is $595 there was no listing for bluetooth but i thought it was standard




I'd check with your dealer or BMWNA in NJ. I don't think the bluetooth rollout is ready for the 7 yet. Last time I checked, it was scheduled for Oct 04 productions.


----------



## bt21282 (May 10, 2005)

*bluetooth*

My 645 has bluetoot but its an 05. I heard that the 04 does not have bluetooth


----------



## numsii (Apr 25, 2005)

My 04 645ci has no bluetooth, but it does have NAV and Sirius radio. BT is offered in the 05 model.

I have the CPT9000 cradle, but the v60 for it is hard to find, and compatibility is nebulous. Don't buy a TDMA phone at all, Cingular/ATT will not activate them.

Bog standard V60g like the one I have for TMobile won't work in the cradle.


----------

